# Ulster Bank - did u get tracker back if you fixed for 2nd time



## Karolina77 (10 Jun 2013)

Hi all, just want to see if anyone here has successfully gotten tracker back if they were put on SVR after first fixed rate term ended and then FIXED again and signed FRA that time saying you would revert to SVR. 

Our argument is that we should have been put back on tracker at end of first fixed rate in 2008 so any decisions made since that time were based solely on ulster bank not allowing us back on tracker and putting us on SVR.


----------



## Ladylouth (17 Jun 2013)

karolina77, we are in that exact situation and fixed rate term coming to an end in August.  In summary, took out tracker with UB in Sept 05, ecb rate plus 0.85 percent.  In summer 2006 fixed for two years, FRA stated that loan would revert to Banks Home Loan rate at end of fixed term if we failed to act on the offers made by the bank.  At end of two years, UB wrote out stating that the loan would automatically go to SVR, but offered tracker back or further fixed rate term.  Fixed for five years, form we signed was exactly same as form in 2006 except home loan rate now said SVR.  as soon as we did rates dropped.  that fixed rate term due to end soon and I am sure we will not be offered tracker back.  However, what we signed indicates that loan would change to SVR if we did nothing or refused products that UB offered.  Since they offered the tracker back in 2006 they cannot say that signing up to fixed rate ended the tracker ( whichever is what they said last year on another mortgage, but we threatened Ombudsman and they gave us tracker back).  Nothing we signed suggested that the tracker clearly offered at the start for the life of the mortgage would be whipped away.  We reasonably thought that one of the options on offer would be to return to the original deal.  I am gearing up for a fight in August.  I think that what you signed sounds like what we signed but if you read it, nothing says you a going to lose your tracker, does it?


----------



## fuzzy10 (22 Jun 2013)

Hi.. I have experienced the exact same as the previous post. 
Our case is currently with the FO and we are awaiting a decision by the courts regarding numerous other cases against PTSB.


----------

